# Campus police authority



## WSCCJMAJOR (Jun 4, 2010)

Back in April I was driving on the campus of Westfield State College and I saw a cruiser pull behind me and put it's lights on. I continued off campus onto Western Avenue in the city of Westfield. The cruiser followed me off campus and my professer told me that he had NO jurisdiction off the campus. I then accelerated to get rid of him still was behind me. I then called 911 to report his illegal activity and they told me to pull over in a safe place and follow his commands. The cop was a total asshole to me and now I have to go to court next week. Clearly this cop fucked up and this will come out in court.

My question is why to campus cops think they can pull people over on a municipal street.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> Back in April I was driving on the campus of Westfield State College and I saw a cruiser pull behind me and put it's lights on. I continued off campus onto Western Avenue in the city of Westfield. The cruiser followed me off campus and my professer told me that he had NO jurisdiction off the campus. I then accelerated to get rid of him still was behind me.


You do realize that LE is a small, but tight community...Someone here will most likely know the University Officers you tried to evaded, kindly print your above post and give it to said University Officers, hopefully it will be presented in evidence against you...You stupid hippie...

This thread going to be fun...Let the games begin...:wavespin:


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> Back in April I was driving on the campus of Westfield State College and I saw a cruiser pull behind me and put it's lights on. I continued off campus onto Western Avenue in the city of Westfield. The cruiser followed me off campus and my professer told me that he had NO jurisdiction off the campus. I then accelerated to get rid of him still was behind me. I then called 911 to report his illegal activity and they told me to pull over in a safe place and follow his commands. The cop was a total asshole to me and now I have to go to court next week. Clearly this cop fucked up and this will come out in court.
> 
> My question is why to campus cops think they can pull people over on a municipal street.


Why is it that a lot of *"CJ MAJORS"* think that they know the law better than the men and women who enforce it? Three words to answer your question you retard: *YOU ARE WRONG!*

You think you know the laws because you are taking criminal justice classes? What do you intend on doing with your degree in criminal justice? You obviously have no respect for law enforcement or the criminal justice system. You said it yourself, you were on campus and they put their lights on. What did you do? Oh that's right you tried to evade, if they wanted to be real assholes you would have have received a pair of shiny bracelets. Go shit your CJ hat!


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

WSCCJMajor

I thank you for brightening my day with your amusing tale. Between the two posts you have added to this community, you have provided hours of entertainment for us here. 

Keep up the good fight, brother! Cops are assholes, we need to reign in their power! I heard that you don't have to stop for Troopers, either!

By the way, if he is so anti law enforcement, what exactly does a brainiac like our original poster here intend to do with his valuable CJ major? Sell weed in the mall parking lot? Clean urinals at the airport? 

Who will check the troll's IP?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I smell a rat here. Either this is a member trying to stir up some fun, or this is WSCSMART aka WALMART came back to haunt us.

If this is in fact a legit quesion from a fuck-stick CJ major who obviously had skipped the day when Fresh And Continued was covered, then let the ball kicking begin. Let's take bets on how long it will take this bagadouche to get banned. I will say more then 15, but less then 25 posts.

I just got one question for Lost.... Why are you thanking his post?

---------- Post added at 12:27 ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 ----------

Does Westfield State, being a state college, have any at all Ch. 90? If so, why was this shit bird not arrested for Failing To Stop?


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

263FPD said:


> I smell a rat here. Either this is a member trying to stir up some fun, or this is WSCSMART aka WALMART came back to haint us.
> 
> If this is in fact a legit quesion from a fuck-stick CJ major who obviously had skipped the day when Fresh And Continued was covered, then let the ball kicking begin. Let's take bets on how long it will take this bagadouche to get banned. I will say more then 15, but less then 25 posts.
> 
> ...


I thanked him because his post made me laugh. I enjoy a good shit stir from time to time. I also assumed it was frankly irrelevant, because his account will be gone before he reaches 10 posts. Also, none of this actually happened. It's either the same Magoo who comes in every reincarnation with this board or its someone we all know and love.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> Back in April I was driving on the campus of Westfield State College and I saw a cruiser pull behind me and put it's lights on. I continued off campus onto Western Avenue in the city of Westfield. The cruiser followed me off campus and my professer told me that he had NO jurisdiction off the campus. I then accelerated to get rid of him still was behind me. I then called 911 to report his illegal activity and they told me to pull over in a safe place and follow his commands. The cop was a total asshole to me and now I have to go to court next week. Clearly this cop fucked up and this will come out in court.
> 
> My question is why to campus cops think they can pull people over on a municipal street.


The only one that is fucked up is you for not stopping, end of story,
now go back and suck on your bong.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> The only one that is fucked up is you for not stopping, end of story,
> now go back and suck on your bong.


If this asshat is for real, I doubt that it's a bong that he likes to suck on. This could be fun though, I must admit. We haven't had a good gang bang since VietBoy.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Play time....


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> Back in April I was driving on the campus of Westfield State College and I saw a cruiser pull behind me and put it's lights on. I continued off campus onto Western Avenue in the city of Westfield. The cruiser followed me off campus and my professer told me that he had NO jurisdiction off the campus. I then accelerated to get rid of him still was behind me. I then called 911 to report his illegal activity and they told me to pull over in a safe place and follow his commands. The cop was a total asshole to me and now I have to go to court next week. Clearly this cop fucked up and this will come out in court.
> 
> My question is why to campus cops think they can pull people over on a municipal street.


Simple answer: Fresh pursuit doctrine! You were lit up on campus and left the campus hoping the officer's jurisdiction ended, WRONG! He may continue to pursue you until Hades freezes over.

You, and you alone, are responsible for your misdeeds. The Saint of an Officer was blessed in his actions and you were misinformed by your unnamed professor.

If you acted in such a manner in my neighborhood, you would have visited the Hotel Graybar and been charged with multiple counts: including, heinous moprey with intent to gawk.

You sir/madam are a complete and utter A$$! :stomp:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

In short, you and your Professor can go suck dead donkey dicks, considering you to are a couple of live donkeys. Anxious to see how your court case goes, moron.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> Back in April I was driving on the campus of Westfield State College and I saw a cruiser pull behind me and put it's lights on. I continued off campus onto Western Avenue in the city of Westfield. The cruiser followed me off campus and my professer told me that he had NO jurisdiction off the campus. I then accelerated to get rid of him still was behind me. I then called 911 to report his illegal activity and they told me to pull over in a safe place and follow his commands. The cop was a total asshole to me and now I have to go to court next week. Clearly this cop fucked up and this will come out in court.


You are absolutely correct!!! What was that measly little campus cop...umm....I mean security... thinking???? Did he forget what the patch said on his shoulder??? He definitely fucked up and you should make sure this comes out in court.

When I went to UMass, my friend's roommate's girlfriend's bestfriend's boyfriend's brother who came to visit had UMass PD try to pull him over on campus and he drove off campus. They still followed so he pulled over because he was just baffled and he figured they couldn't do shit anyway since they were now off campus. They gave him a ticket and when he appealed it the magistrate immediately yelled out NOT RESPONSIBLE when she heard him say that the stop was made off campus. Sounds just like your situation bro so you better make sure this comes out in court. You'd def. be let off and when they get through with that officer, he'd be begging you to let him kiss your ass!

BUT! Even if the officer didn't have jurisdiction, didn't they teach you that in driver's ed. to pull over and stop when you see a vehicle with flashing blue or red lights approaching you? He was probably on a Dunkin Donuts run but got pissed when you didn't submit to his lack of authority.



WSCCJMAJOR said:


> My question is why to campus cops think they can pull people over on a municipal street.


They can't bro!!! Same thing for State Troopers. They can't even pull a chicken trying to cross the road over on municipal roads. I don't even know why I see them in town. They can't do SHIT!!! And municipal cops can't legally pull people over on the highway. That's a state road so only State Troopers can't pull people over on the highway. But I saw a Littleton cop on Rt. 2 on Saturday with someone pulled over. Don't know what the fuck he was thinking!!! He fucked up big time!!! Maybe he should have glanced at his shoulder patch first!!!!

Make sure you print this out and bring it to court with you for supporting evidence. You'd definitely get let off.

BTW, what are you going to court for?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> BTW, what are you going to court for?


Being a cock sucker in the night time, a per se felony?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Being a cock sucker in the night time, a per se felony?


Oh snap!!! Not that! If that's true, even the security guard at the city dump could arrest for a per se felony if they have so much as reasonable suspicion...at least that's what my professor told me.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Your Professor is a wise man.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That being the case, the CPO deserves a kick in the ass for not clanking this asshat. I am not a vindictive guy but you try to evade me, by the time you do stop by boiling point has already been reached. This idiot would be in cuffs forthwith


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> Back in April I was driving on the campus of Westfield State College and I saw a cruiser pull behind me and put it's lights on. I continued off campus onto Western Avenue in the city of Westfield. The cruiser followed me off campus and my professer told me that he had NO jurisdiction off the campus. I then accelerated to get rid of him still was behind me. I then called 911 to report his illegal activity and they told me to pull over in a safe place and follow his commands. The cop was a total asshole to me and now I have to go to court next week. Clearly this cop fucked up and this will come out in court.
> 
> My question is why to campus cops think they can pull people over on a municipal street.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> I smell a rat here.


The rat is stinky....like a troll.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Have we had our fun with this guy??? Are we done?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess we are not done yet, LOL


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> The only one that is fucked up is you for not stopping, end of story,
> now go back and suck on your *shl*ong.


FIFY!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Very well....:teeth_smile:


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I dont know who is worse the CJ major that must sleep in class because he did not pay attention or the jackass professor who tells him the Campus police have no authority. Well folks looks like if you want to learn CJ dont go there


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I for one am taking sides with the professor on this one. Gents, consider shifting your paradigm for just one minute. Perhaps the good teacher is one of us; maybe an associate professor who teaches part-time. Or perhaps he/she is a retired muni/state/campus who was looking for a good laugh by giving him misinformation and hoping he would be chased by a badge (no matter which one) and would be given a wood shampoo for his misdeeds. Then, steering this scrote to masscops knowing we're a flock of assholes looking to shit on everyone. 

You see? Perhaps the prof wanted to beat this kid mercilessly by proxy, thus creating a situation where he would be absolved of any assaults. And at the end of the day his student would be the recipient of a few Fred Flintstone lumps and some hefty fines, blessed by the authority under which said badge is employed. Let's hope that's the case! 

Sadly, it's probably some prof who has ZERO LE experience and watches CSI for first-hand cop stuff.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Lost said:


> WSCCJMajor
> 
> Who will check the troll's IP?


*westfield-state-college.wsc.ma.edu*


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

:shades_smile: Sitting back and watching it unfold!


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

Ahahahah this poster can't be real.


Hope he is not, what the hell is he going to do with a CJ degree?... because he will certainly NEVER be one of us.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

FordMustang said:


> Ahahahah this poster can't be real.
> 
> Hope he is not, what the hell is he going to do with a CJ degree?... because* he will certainly NEVER be one of us*.


I'd say he sealed that deal by deciding not to stop for the CPO. It's OK, WSCSCROTUM, the world needs ditch diggers too.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Gil said:


> *westfield-state-college.wsc.ma.edu*


My guesses were wrong!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Ditto. You run, you go to jail tired.


Correction, you run and you only go to jail tired and lumpy.:wink_smile:

I've got to get my licks in before this thread is locked down.

Hey fucktard, I and( I'll wager my weekly paycheck on this) nobody else here wants you on this job, so change your major, major dickhead. You can suck on my balloon knot for all I care, the only thing this guy did wrong was you weren't typing your post via the hunt and peck method because all your fingers weren't broken from resisting.

---------- Post added at 18:23 ---------- Previous post was at 18:20 ----------



263FPD said:


> I'd say he sealed that deal by deciding not to stop for the CPO. It's OK, WSCSCROTUM, the world needs ditch diggers too.


It's true, Judge Smails says so too.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dbLfD5Vjq4"]YouTube- The World Needs Ditch Diggers Too[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> Back in April I was driving on the campus of Westfield State College and I saw a cruiser pull behind me and put it's lights on. I continued off campus onto Western Avenue in the city of Westfield. The cruiser followed me off campus and my professer told me that he had NO jurisdiction off the campus. I then accelerated to get rid of him still was behind me. I then called 911 to report his illegal activity and they told me to pull over in a safe place and follow his commands. The cop was a total asshole to me and now I have to go to court next week. Clearly this cop fucked up and this will come out in court.
> 
> My question is why to campus cops think they can pull people over on a municipal street.


The stop was initiated ON campus, but you drove through the invisible crime jurisdiction force field and he dared to follow you? If that happened to me, I would have a city car meet me there to witness my lack of jurisdiction as I manipulated the space/time continuum and pulled you through the wormhole known as your vent window.

Tell your professor to do the world a favor and become a defense attorney if he isn't already one. SUCK IT


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

5-0 said:


> If that happened to me, I would have a city car meet me there to witness my lack of jurisdiction as I manipulated the space/time continuum and pulled you through the wormhole known as your vent window.


That's excellent :thumbs_up:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If anyone sees a reason that the beating shall continue please say yay...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm just sitting here waiting for a response from the dipshit....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Big.G said:


> I'm just sitting here waiting for a response from the dipshit....


*+ 1*


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I only read the last page of this post. Yet another moment when I wonder why someone comes here and asks cops for ways to get away with their douchebaggery, and what these schools are thinking hiring thes teachers who teach with their head up their ass!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Well, WSCbaggadouche, what do you have to say for yourself?


Nothing. Too busy sucking on his Professor's nob.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Big.G said:


> I'm just sitting here waiting for a response from the dipshit....


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

we can't lock this till he responds damnit!!!!!


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

SPINMASS said:


> we can't lock this till he responds damnit!!!!!


I guess when he showed his know-it-all police world college professor this thread he prob told him that he should not post about "fake" cops taking him to real court and mentioning his class or suggestions and not to post again.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Maybe he got arrested for something else and is in jail. One can only hope.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Anybody from the Westfield state area have any info in regards to this case, or is this all shannanagins.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I took a break from masscops for a while but i came back and this is one of the first threads I read. I am again an addict of this site. Some very funny stuff post on this one


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

mikey742 said:


> I took a break from masscops for a while but i came back and this is one of the first threads I read. I am again an addict of this site. Some very funny stuff post on this one


Thanks for "falling off the wagon" and welcome back. This one could become a MassCops classic.


----------



## Jesster (Jun 4, 2010)

I call shenanigans  I'm from WSC, there's no court coming up anytime soon. Although this thread is hanging up in the station and we got a pretty damn good laugh out of it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Jesster said:


> I call shenanigans  I'm from WSC, there's no court coming up anytime soon. Although this thread is hanging up in the station and we got a pretty damn good laugh out of it.


 Can't say that I am surprised.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I say they're all coming from the same member. It must have gone real quiet out there since the kids left for the summer.


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

I think its fake....the picture next to the user name is one of those whackers from Ayer, the process server.....i cant remember his name.. Someone here had a link to the kids myspace a few months ago and it was pretty whacker-ific


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> Correction, you run and you only go to jail tired and lumpy.:wink_smile:
> 
> I've got to get my licks in before this thread is locked down.
> 
> ...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

FordMustang said:


> what the hell is he going to do with a CJ degree?


Not get hired in this state...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

has to be shenanigans.

somebody just tweaking the campus guys :wink_smile:


----------

